# Excel 2016 and Power Query (Get and Transform)



## brawnystaff (Nov 27, 2015)

I recently upgraded to Excel 2016 and tried importing a CSV file with 330 columns through the "Get and Transform" feature.  However, I am getting an error message of "Preview Error:  the type of current preview value is too complex to display". I previously loaded this into Power Query in Excel 2013 with no problems or errors.

Any ideas as to what the error could be?

The CSV file can be found here:

http://download.cms.gov/nppes/NPPES_Data_Dissemination_110915_111515_Weekly.zip

Thanks.


----------



## Matt Allington (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry, no idea what the problem is, but I know that the development team is very responsive.  Is there a "send a frown" button in Excel 2016 like in 2013?  If so, send feedback to the team and see what they say.  One thing however, in Excel 2013 it is a plugin, so it is easy for them to provide a fix.  But I guess it is much harder to provide a fix in 2016 as any changes will need to be part of the broader upgrade cycle.


----------

